# Testors Ford 427 "SOHC" Mtr



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/ph // Hi all,,just a recent build of Testors 427 SOHC Mtr. 1/8th scale


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skymnky261 said:


> http://imageshack.us/ph // Hi all,,just a recent build of Testors 427 SOHC Mtr. 1/8th scale


*Am sorry, it seems that my PC flash had to be updated??....*


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img1317z.jpg/ Maybe this will work?


----------

